# How hard is it?



## Daddy1 (Apr 10, 2009)

I am considering doing one for Rollerball and fountain pens but am not sure how it works.  

Do I have to up front the money???  If so that's a deal breaker.  I need simple instructions before I will jump in to the pool.  Can anyone help.  

I know since it is my first, I will keep it simple and just do 2 types of pens.  I assume that should make it easier right?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 10, 2009)

Kevin,

Send a PM to Monty - he's the management person who handles group buy organization.  I'm sure he will give you direction.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

quick answers.

No, you don't front the money unless you want to front for people who are sending checks/money orders close to the end. Most are more than willing to send funds to you via paypal (with the fees included) so you are not fronting the money.

For more info, go take a look at one of the past buys and read through the first post. Nearly everything you need to know (and may not think to ask) has already been thought of in that post since those are the buys that have worked well.

Here's the last one I ran
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=38929


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 10, 2009)

I believe you will be asked to put more information in your profile, also.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 10, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I believe you will be asked to put more information in your profile, also.



There is nothing personal in this, Kevin.  People like to know who and where the person is before they feel comfortable sending money.

Also, I (my opinion only) prefer to "cyber talk" with people who have a name rather than just a user name.


----------



## Daddy1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Done--I updated my profile and even added a pic of me and the boys at the Reflecting Pool in D.C.


----------



## Daddy1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey,  I added a pic but it didn't show.  I do I make it appear under my user name?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 10, 2009)

Insert it as your "avatar".  Should be able to do that in "User CP" if I remember correctly.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 10, 2009)

Kevin,

(Edited, I Need better glasses; you joined in '07, I read it initially as '09. Apologies I will let the following stay for other's benefit. )
I don't remember if I posted to you in the "introduction" forum when you joined or not. In case I did not, I am going to include the link to a PDF file that goes over many aspects of pen turning from finish to pens to tools to methods etc. It is not in detail or comprehensive but a good overview of pen turning.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42446 

I have long been a fan of intarsia but just haven't gotten there yet - in addition to being unskillful as an artist! I am getting started in bowls though.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2009)

Little question with a really big answer. PM sent


----------



## Monty (Apr 11, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

